# problem sorted! my latest wedding



## jemmy (Jul 5, 2007)

HI again.

Thanks to garbz, i worked out i had to delete a stack of letters from the copied url when attatching the photos... how confusing. thats never happened before!  Anyway, here are a few , well 7 from last weekends wedding. Comments and critique always appreciated. jem x

1.







2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





thanks for looking x:heart:


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 5, 2007)

Beautiful work jemmy!  They are all just great.  Love the perspective in #4. Wonderful colors and light in #5 and #6.  Did you use a fill flash in #7?

Well done!  :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## jemmy (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks njman... i was really happy with this wedding... and the fact that it was my little sister made it even more exciting!  hard job being chief bridesmaid, mother of the pageboy and flowergirl and part-photographer! but loved it and wouldnt have it any other way!

I forgot to use fill flash in a couple but i think i actually did use it in the last shot?

thanks for the nice comments x


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 5, 2007)

jemmy said:


> thanks njman... i was really happy with this wedding... and the fact that it was my little sister made it even more exciting! hard job being chief bridesmaid, mother of the pageboy and flowergirl and part-photographer! but loved it and wouldnt have it any other way!
> 
> I forgot to use fill flash in a couple but i think i actually did use it in the last shot?
> 
> thanks for the nice comments x


 
Wow, you were busy indeed!  Isn't it great when you get to photograph a family wedding. It makes the images all that more special.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow number 4 is amazing. It is wonderfully balanced flash vs natural lighting.


----------



## holga girl (Jul 5, 2007)

wow. i loved them all, espcially the first one. i think you could do with a little less, not much, but a little less sky in 6. in all, very nice job.


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 6, 2007)

These are beautiful!


----------



## JIP (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes well done I am so glad you were able to sort out your problem to show us this nice collection.


----------



## tempra (Jul 6, 2007)

There are somne stunning images there - 1 to 4 especially. Great stuff!


----------



## zendianah (Jul 6, 2007)

Great work!!!


----------



## Tangerini (Jul 6, 2007)

Just beautiful Jemmy!  And your sister was such a lovely bride!


----------



## emogirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Jemmy!!! these are your best images ever!!!  awesome job...boy, you were a busy gal that day!!!!!  awesome awesome pix


----------



## WDodd (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow absolutely great. Loved #1, 6, & 7!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 6, 2007)

I love #1 the most  I like the idea of #6, but I think they are a little bit too small in the frame.


----------



## jemmy (Jul 6, 2007)

wow! you guys are nice today!!!  thanks so much.  they get back from their honeymoon today and cant wait to show them

Tangerini.. *And your sister was such a lovely bride...* I agree 100%. the poor little thing has been my personal little model her whole life whilst i have experimented with makeup artistry, hairstyling and of course photography!!  shes a good sport and great to work with.  helps that shes 6ft tall and naturally stunning!xx

A little story...In #5 i got a great series of light hearted, 'girls just wanna have fun' style shots.  I asked her to sit on the small pedestal for some final shots, but she jumped up and started dancing around singing ... so not shy!  anyway, a very funny little series full of her personality.  I lost a few limbs though and could have used a bit more fill flash!  but full of spunk none the less!

Thanks again for your kindness x


----------



## jemmy (Jul 10, 2007)

have finished editing and ended up with 170... i took about 400 but doubled up on most.  might post a  couple of my little pageboy and flowergirl later tonight. x  thanks again for the nice comments


----------



## Richard (Jul 10, 2007)

I think you did an amazing job, but number 4 doesn't do anything for me, but my comments are not from a professional level. But as for the others simply beautiful.


----------



## manderb1 (Jul 10, 2007)

These are beautiful you did a great job!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 10, 2007)

Amazing as always!  I would have to say that #6 is my FAV!!!!!!


----------



## Hair Bear (Jul 11, 2007)

1 and 6 rock for me, nice shots


----------



## Tyson (Jul 11, 2007)

I think you did great here, no complaints. For sure there is "Pop" in your pictures.


----------



## jemmy (Jul 11, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE.  ALWAYS APPRECIATE YOUR FEEDBACK, ESPECIALLY WHEN ITS THIS NICE! xx... 
MY NEXT WEDDING IS IN AUGUST ON DAYDREAM ISLAND..... CAN'T WAIT.. I AM OBSESSED  xx


----------



## rp1600 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jemmy, lemme guess. The couple was VERY pleased with the wedding pics? I don't see how they couldn't be. Outstanding work. Love 'em all but particularly No. 4 . Great job of balancing fill and ambient. Love checking out the progress in your work. Keep it up.


----------



## snownow (Jul 12, 2007)

Every time I open one of your posts im more impressed, great work.


----------



## jemmy (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for making my week guys... 

*Jemmy, lemme guess. The couple was VERY pleased with the wedding pics? I don't see how they couldn't be....* Well, I was pretty thrilled with the whole lot from my little sisters wedding...Then on Sunday (after gluing myself to the computer for a solid week hoping to get them done for when they came back from their honeymoon!!) I went down and gave her the proof folder.  Obviously no charges involved... i'm not into charging family - more than happy for good old-fashioned appreciation.  So she looked fairly quickly through the album made a few comments like "they're nice and "I look huge!" (what the??????) then put it down and didnt look through it again all afternoon.  Hurt a bit, well hurt a crap-load actually, considering the amount of work i had put into it and the fact that I think technically they were some of my best.  Anyway, I'm sure she liked them but I guess I just would have liked to see cart-wheels?!  

So thanks seriously for all of your kind comments. Appreciate it always xxx


----------



## rp1600 (Jul 13, 2007)

I did a casual on location portrait shoot, a TFP at that, about a month ago with Brandi, a friend of mine, who by the way absolutely loved the images and even commented "if you were able to get me to love my images then you did a great job." 

So all fine and dandy right. Well her mother is looking at them and starts  nit-picking the heck out of them and in the end was "yeah, they're nice." 

Needless to say, Brandi was so intimidated by her mother's comments that she started to sway on whether she liked them or not. I was a little miffed at the whole thing since I knew Brandi liked images and not to mention it was  FREE shoot for her.

I guess it's the nature of the beast. We put our best work forward and they love 'em or hate 'em. 

In the end I was satisfied because I was able to get some portfolio content and walk away with some new pose and lighting ideas. 

So Jemmy I understand the "hurting a crap-load" but keep on pressing on. You are doing wonderful.

P.S. By the way Brandi is 26 with an overly controlling mother.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 13, 2007)

rp1600 said:


> I did a casual on location portrait shoot, a TFP at that, about a month ago with Brandi, a friend of mine, who by the way absolutely loved the images and even commented "if you were able to get me to love my images then you did a great job."
> 
> So all fine and dandy right. Well her mother is looking at them and starts nit-picking the heck out of them and in the end was "yeah, they're nice."
> 
> ...


 
Ya, the overly controlling mother thing is a killer sometimes! Do whatever you can to blow them away when they see the proofs. Sometimes, all they are looking for is a few unique ones where you used a gaussian blur and some blending or maybe some with a diffuse glow or selective coloring. It all depends on their expectations and what their individual tastes are.

You have nothing to feel bad about Jemmy.


----------



## kamilla (Jul 14, 2007)

GREAT !!!! GREAT !!! GREAT!!!


----------

